# Please support your forum



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Please support your forum: Advertising Opportunity for Forum Members*

If you do not want to place an AD please send a small donation, even $1 will help.​
To help cover forum expenses, server space and our .com we are now offering an advertising opportunity available for your consideration.

For $10.00 per month you can have your business card ad placed at the top of the page. Included in the price is a link to your website at no additional charge.

Business advertisements are also welcome and do not necessarily have to be goat related. Advertising opportunities are limited to those members who have made 50 or more posts. We reserve the right to not accept questionable ads.

You are welcome to create your own ad and mail Austin (who will resize it if necessary). If you need help creating your ad just contact him.

Ad space must be prepaid. Contact Austin about your payments.

First paid first reservation for the month of your choice.

Advertising space is now available.

...

Paid for advertising: Thank you!!!

March 2013: Lynn Theesfeld, and Ziggy Sunrise Farm

April 2013: Lee, and Linda NPgoats

May 2013: Ziggy Sunrise Farm, and Nancy Boling

June 2013: Linda NPgoats, and Ziggy Sunrise Farm

July 2013: Ziggy Sunrise Farms, and Nancy Boling

Aug 2013: Linda NPgoats, and Ziggy Sunrise Farm

Sept 2013: Ziggy Sunrise Farm, and Janie Martin

Oct 2013: Linda NPgoats, and Janie Martin

November 2013: Ziggy Sunrise Farm and Janie Martin

December 2013: Linda NPgoats, and Ziggy Sunrise Farm

January 2014: Jacqueè Gillespie, and

Feb 2014:

March 2014: Jacqueè Gillespie, and


----------

